

Augmented Reality has to jump the shark to become useful... - badgergravling
http://thewayoftheweb.net/2010/08/augmented-reality-needs-to-jump-the-shark/

======
teilo
Agreed. I have yet to use any of the location based services outside of Google
Maps.

I will say this, though: Being able to search for an item (say, cigars) on
Google maps, get a phone number, call for hours, click navigate, and be taken
right there, is extraordinarily cool. It sure augments _my_ reality.

